# Airplay Speakers



## scottma13 (Jul 13, 2013)

Hey guys I'm new to the forum and I need a little help. I've been in the market for an airplay speaker for a while now and I'm having a hard time picking one. I have narrowed my choices down to just two speakers, the Klipsch G-17 and Pioneer A4. Which one is the better pick and why? Any responses would be appreciated.


----------



## Sevenfeet (Feb 2, 2009)

All Airplay compatible products (speakers, receivers, clock radios, etc) use the same decoding chip that is provided by Apple ...so in theory, they should all work without much effort as if they were an Apple product. The difference will be in the sound reproduction, which is a very different presentation depending on the vendor and the price point of the product. Unfortunately, there is no substitute for your own ears here.


----------



## scottma13 (Jul 13, 2013)

Thanks for the information. Yeah I know what you're saying. I've heard the klipsch and it sounds great but I feel like its missing that oomph that you get with a real subwoofer. Unfortunately none of the stores around me carry the Pioneer A4 on the floor so I haven't been able to hear it in person. I've heard mixed reviews about the pioneer but mostly good. I've heard that it has a really powerful bass which I like because I listen to mostly dance, hip hop and rock but some reviews say the bass is so powerful that it throws off the mids and highs making everything gumbled and kind of a mess.


----------



## scottma13 (Jul 13, 2013)

Anymore thoughts? Like I said I listen to a lot of dance/trance, hip hop/rap and rock music. Would I be better off with the subwoofer in pioneer A4 for full bass or the klipsch G-17 punchy mid bass? like i said i don't know much when it comes to getting speakers so any thoughts/suggestions would be useful and very much appreciated.


----------

